# Instalar cocina de 220 v con un sistema de 110v



## Jesusto

Buenas tardes lectores.

Un cordial saludo ante todo, soy estudiante de electrónica, tengo algunos conocimientos en la electrónica y electricidad. Acabo de comprar una cocina que trabaja en 220v y un horno que trabaja en 110v, soy de venezuela por lo tanto todo el sistema de electricidad de la calle trabaja en 110v.

Ahora bien dispongo de un breaker de dos polos de 50 amp, otro mono polo de 50 amp y cables de electricidad numero 8 (thw 8) y un panel de breaker para energizar la cocina y el horno.

De esta forma elabore un esquema para que tengan idea de como quiero elaborar la conexión de la cocina y el horno. Mi duda es, esta es la forma correcta de energizar estos electrodomésticos?


----------



## pilm

En tu acometida desde calle tienes dos fases?

Por tu diagrama se ve que solo tienes una y al parecer esperas que el breaker te genere la otra fase, de la nada.

  Alguna vez tuve ese problema aunque con un soldador del tipo inverter. En mi casa dispongo de una sola fase (120V), no pude conseguir por ningún lado un soldador para ese voltaje. Así compre uno para 220V, lo abrí y modifiqué la etapa de entrada. Son ya algunos años y ahí sigue trabajando perfecto…


----------



## opamp

Un auto- transformador elevador de 110/220 te sale caro, devuelve la cocina antes de que la toques.


----------



## Jesusto

pilm dijo:


> En tu acometida desde calle tienes dos fases?
> 
> Por tu diagrama se ve que solo tienes una y al parecer esperas que el breaker te genere la otra fase, de la nada.
> 
> Alguna vez tuve ese problema aunque con un soldador del tipo inverter. En mi casa dispongo de una sola fase (120V), no pude conseguir por ningún lado un soldador para ese voltaje. Así compre uno para 220V, lo abrí y modifiqué la etapa de entrada. Son ya algunos años y ahí sigue trabajando perfecto…



Saludos, en el panel de breaker dispongo de dos fases lo diagrame de esta manera por que no consegui en internet alguna imagen de un panel de breaker de dos fases para elaborar el diagrama.

El panel de breaker que dispongo es algo parecido a la imagen que te anexare a continuación. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Asi es tal cual el equipo que dispongo donde tengo un cable neutro (negro) y dos cables de potencial (rojos)


----------



## pilm

En ese caso no le veo problema, solo coloca un breaker bifásico (el que refieres como dos polos) acorde a la demanda de corriente de tu cocina. Deberás llevar hasta el sitio de instalación las dos fases y el cable de puesta a tierra, antes de energizarla verifica con el voltímetro que esté todo correcto…


----------



## Jesusto

Esta imagen es algo parecido a lo que dispongo en la casa (No es el mismo panel pero es algo similar) se puede reconocer las dos fases y el neutro. Es posible que el esquema que presente al principio no lo diagrame correctamente.

Si existe algun error en el como pienso conectarlo, muy agradecido si pueden corregirme o advertirme de algun problema que se me pueda presentar

Cabe destacar que ya elabore el estudio de cuantos amp necesito para el circuito de la cocina que es de unos 12.5 amp pero solo dispongo de un breaker bifasico de 50 amp, supongo que no debe de generar algun problema.

Muy agradecido por su atencion.


----------



## opamp

Si tienes 240vac, no hay problema, creí leer que solo tenías 110Vac.


----------



## diegomj1973

Jesusto dijo:


> Cabe destacar que ya elabore el estudio de cuantos amp necesito para el circuito de la cocina que es de unos 12.5 amp pero solo dispongo de un breaker bifasico de 50 amp, supongo que no debe de generar algun problema.



Si el circuito de la cocina necesita 12.5 A, sería recomendable que preveas un interruptor termomagnético más acorde a ese valor de corriente y no uno de 50 A. Podría recomendarte uno de 15 a 16 A, según marca, con conductores que verifiquen simultáneamente la corriente circulante y no produzcan una apreciable caída de voltaje según la longitud real de la instalación entre la acometida principal de la vivienda (desde donde supongo tomarías la energía y dispondrías el interruptor termomagnético) y el emplazamiento final de la cocina. Como sección transversal mínima de los conductores te sugeriría unos 2,5 mm2 a 6,0 mm2, no menos.

A modo orientativo:

Sección 2,5 mm2 => interruptor de 15 a 16 A.
Sección 4,0 mm2 => interruptor de 20 A.
Sección 6,0 mm2 => interruptor de 30 A.

La caída de voltaje en el trayecto de conductor no debería superar el 3 %, si no existe alguna data específica en el manual de la cocina que indique otra cosa.

Es de notar que el tomacorriente debería ser mínimamente de 16 A ó más.

Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





Jesusto dijo:


> Esta imagen es algo parecido a lo que dispongo en la casa (No es el mismo panel pero es algo similar) se puede reconocer las dos fases y el neutro. Es posible que el esquema que presente al principio no lo diagrame correctamente.
> 
> Si existe algun error en el como pienso conectarlo, muy agradecido si pueden corregirme o advertirme de algun problema que se me pueda presentar
> 
> Cabe destacar que ya elabore el estudio de cuantos amp necesito para el circuito de la cocina que es de unos 12.5 amp pero solo dispongo de un breaker bifasico de 50 amp, supongo que no debe de generar algun problema.
> 
> Muy agradecido por su atencion.


la verdad que me quedan muchas dudas​ si la coneccion fuera BI- facica ., entrarian tres cables y no dos​ alli en la imagen se ven dos cables de entrada (FACE y NEUTRO)​ Ver el archivo adjunto 149970yo pediria que se midiera el voltaje de entrada ., y de alli opinemos o propongamos​ porque si hay 110v ., mas que obio que no va a funcionar​


----------



## naxito

Mide entre fase y fase y mide entre cada fase con neutro


----------



## Juaco01

Como puedo conectar una cocina 220 a una conexión de 110  ya que también la distribución principal no tiene caja de breaker


----------



## capitanp

Juaco01 dijo:


> Como puedo conectar una cocina 220 a una conexión de 110  ya que también la distribución principal no tiene caja de breaker



pero tu acometida de que tipo es?


----------



## Juaco01

Es positivo y negativo solamente osea una fase y una negativa
Eso es lo que llega del tendido eléctrico al medidor y de allí baja solo el positivo y el negativo no hay tierra y nada más....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si es una cocina vieja con solo resistencias y termostatos podría andar a 110V , si es una mas moderna con electrónica no va a andar y un autotransformador 110-220 de esa potencia cuesta mas que otra cocina . . .


----------



## Juaco01

Es nueva la cocina


----------



## Fogonazo

Juaco01 dijo:


> Es nueva la cocina


Y ¿ Para que compraste una cocina de 220V si tu instalación es de 110V ?
¿ Tienes posibilidad de cambiarla ?


----------



## Juaco01

No ya lo habíamos comprado y es que la casa es de mi madre y no sabia de cuanto era la instalación....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate la potencia en el manual y averigua por un autotransformador de esa potencia :

https://www.google.com./search?biw=.....gws-wiz.......33i21j33i22i29i30._i1E-Ee2pIc


----------



## Juaco01

Gracias. Voy a averiguar


----------



## Fogonazo

Tal vez exista la remota posibilidad de conectar resistencias en serie o paralelo para pasar la cocina de 220V a 110V



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . ¿ Tienes posibilidad de cambiarla ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

La potencia *mínima* debería ser la suma del horno mas una hornalla encendida


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La potencia *mínima* debería ser la suma del horno mas una hornalla encendida


Auto-transformador elevando al doble  y con un par de miles de watts de potencia de carga_* ¡ No guta !*_


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Fogonazo dijo:


> Auto-transformador elevando al doble  y con un par de miles de watts de potencia de carga_* ¡ No guta !*_


En ese caso, pondría el autotransformador dentro del horno, y se ahorra el quemador!


----------



## latino372000

claro que hay 220 v ac aquí en Venezuela, lo que pasa es que tiene que ir a la empresa distribuidora de electricidad y le van a exigir una caja para la instalación del nuevo medidor y un tubo para la acometida.


----------



## pandacba

Eso te debería salir mucho más barato que hacer culaquier cosa dada la energía en juego que es mucha


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pandacba dijo:


> Eso te debería salir mucho más barato que hacer culaquier cosa dada la energía en juego que es mucha


Vaya Dios a saber los costos en Venezuela.
Capaz que te pegan un tiro...


----------



## Scooter

Cabe la posibilidad de cambiar las resistencias por otras de 110V pero encontrar un modelo compatible puede ser un problema.


----------

